# Has my Dwarf Spruce died?



## RainsRubies (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone  

I got a Dwarf Alberta Spruce in December of last year. It was estimated to be two or three years old by the person I bought it from. I brought it home and it did very well, gaining an additional two inches of growth from then until May/June. 
Over the Fourth of July weekend, my area got hit with a very severe and very sudden heat. I went out to check on my tree and other plants, and its needles had dried and were falling out. The whole tree was very dry. 
I asked around to a lot of people who professionally take care of trees and plants for advice, and they told me to put the tree in a bigger container and break up its root ball a bit. Also get it out of the sun and give it water. They also suggested to give the tree nutrient drops in its water, and pretty much wait and see what happens. 
I repotted the plant three weeks ago, and my formerly beautiful baby spruce looks like this: 






Has it died? If it hasn't (not having much hope here), is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 22, 2010)

That tree is VERY dead...


----------



## RainsRubies (Jul 22, 2010)

What was the probable culprit? Can a sudden temperature change kill a tree that way?


----------



## S Mc (Jul 23, 2010)

RR, welcome to the site.

Your spruce definitely does not look good. Double check individual limbs for flexibility and green cambium....spruces have dormant buds all along their limbs and so can regenerate. I, also, however, am not overly optomistic. And whether you would be pleased with what survived....

The sudden heat may indeed have been a problem, especially if this was in a patio setting that got reflected heat. When plants are in containers, it is possible for their roots to fry as we don't take into consideration just how hot the pot gets. Roots die at temps around 120 deg F. If the rootball had been allowed to dry out at any point over the winter or prior to the sudden heat...then that would have compounded the issue. 

There may have been something prior to the heat event that started the problem. Container plants take an extra amount of vigilance to subtle changes...and not so subtle changes.

Sylvia


----------



## RainsRubies (Jul 23, 2010)

S Mc said:


> RR, welcome to the site.
> 
> Your spruce definitely does not look good. Double check individual limbs for flexibility and green cambium....spruces have dormant buds all along their limbs and so can regenerate. I, also, however, am not overly optomistic. And whether you would be pleased with what survived....
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome  
The only parts of the branches that break are the newest, flimsiest growth areas. The older branches themselves are still flexible. 
Its roots were very dry when I repotted it. I'd gotten advice to try and rehydrate the root ball, and it did take in SOME of the water...but this tree is just not fairing well. It did have some tiny, new-looking needles popping out of spots, but I haven't seen any new growth at all in days.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 24, 2010)

Are you sure that's an Alberta? if it was outside in the little pot it got hurt that's for sure with the heat and all. Just remember to hire a profesional to cut it down.


----------



## RainsRubies (Jul 28, 2010)

Update! 
The tree has sprouted a billion little needle buds over the past week. They're all over the tree. I checked to make sure they weren't anything bug-like...and they weren't. 

....this is one odd tree.


----------



## S Mc (Jul 29, 2010)

RR, that's good news. While it is endeavoring to persevere, remember to keep it adequately watered...do not drown it. It is always tempting when a tree or plant has suffered from underwatering to overcorrect.

Also, if direct sun can hit the pot, shade it somehow. This could be accomplished with other patio decor, a shade cloth, or its physical position on your deck.

Good luck.

Sylvia


----------

